# In-Game Screenshots



## Scott WRG Editor (Oct 14, 2005)

With the proliferation of computer games with the ability to take screenshots and more importantly the ability to manuver the "camera" around to take these pictures, I figured it would be interesting for those of use into photography and these games to try and merge the two hobbies and work at taking an "artisitic" or interesing capture from your game of choice. Some of these games have amazing visuals so try your best.






-


----------



## Corry (Oct 14, 2005)

Heheh...my boyfriend would love this....I'll have to tell him about this thread.  He does have a username here!


----------



## jadin (Oct 19, 2005)

I thought I was the only one who tried to take artistic and / or funny screenshots... :sillysmi:

[size=+1]*Star Wars Galaxies*[/size]

*Catching the sunset in my eye...*






*Making my pets smile for the camera...*






*Nothing beats a sunday drive on Endor...*






*I try to be badass...*






*My character got quite profecient...*






*I convinced my teammates (real players) to get nekid with me, it gets lonely out there...*






*Gotta love the profanity filter...*






*I played a lot... (this one still cracks me up)*






*Maybe I played too much...*






*Yup, definately played too much...*







[size=+1]*World of Warcraft:*[/size]

*An accidental totem pole...*






*Some people said I looked like a miniature Wolverine from the X-men...*






*In every game I play I try to get to spots they never intended for players to go...*


----------



## Corry (Oct 19, 2005)

Jadin, these made me laugh so hard!


----------

